# Distorción con amplificador moon M-410



## nickjuu (Nov 2, 2012)

hola gente del foro me llego este ampli del que no puedo conseguir el diagrama del circuito pero les cuento que le pasa. Este ampli es complementario usa 2 transistores 2sc5198(npn) y 2 transistores 2sa1941(pnp) y tiene una salida mono de 200w a 4 ohms. cuando lo abrí estaban quemado los transistores y las resistencias de 0.33ohms, en la parte de preamplificación tiene un rs4558d operacional que esta bien, luego los 2sa940 y 2sc2073 (excitadores) también bien y un darlington tip122 bueno. Cambie los transistores y las resistencias, en los primeros conseguí los a1941 y los otros me dieron un reemplazo por el c3181. cuando lo enciendo y pongo música se escucha distorsionado y a bajo volumen. Probé con el dedo tocando el operacional en la salida pero igual se escucha bajo, todas las demás resistencias y diodos están bien.
Que podría probar?? se me agotaron las ideas
adjunto foto del ampli desde ya gracias..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2012)

Tenés todas las tensiones bien , mas o menos ±50 para la potencia y ±15 para el operacional ?

Creo que usa dos reguladores para los 15 , 7815 y 7915


----------



## nickjuu (Nov 2, 2012)

si  ±48v y  ±15v en el operacional.


----------



## malesi (Nov 2, 2012)

Mirate el fusible termico


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 2, 2012)

Compañero nickjuuu, ese Mixer potenciado o consola amplificada tiene las Bias fijas con una resistencia de presicion ahi empiesa la odisea, en otro modelo si trae el Trimpot ya hiciste la prueba que te den los 0,6V? tienes algun voltaje en la salida de los parlantes? puede que tengas un par de transistores falsos, ese placa original es de las consolas amplificadas Monofonicas que ya no vende Audiochoice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 El cual esa si traia el Trimpot y empezaron a sacar las Moon M-410 y Moon Usb con estas placas, por lo que veo te paso algo igual que un compañero cuando fuiste a desconectar el frontal del mixer se salio el soket del Pre que siempre esta muy pegada, estas consolas hay que revisarlas completamente de pies acabeza como dice Mana, diodos, resistencias, Transistores, condensadores de poliester, tambien el Termico como te dice el compañero, ya revisaste el PCB que alguna pista se haya levantado o alguna soldadura fria, bueno ahi nos vas comentando que con gusto mis compañeros y este servidor te colaboramos.






Saludos compañero.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 2, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno debe controlarse la simetria en la tension de salida, que debe ser aprox. igual a Vcc/2, en caso de no poseer toma GND, o igual a 0V en caso de tenerla. Quizas la distorsion, se deba a falta de ajuste en el BIAS, la corriente en reposo de los transistores de salida nunca debe ser igual a 0v.


----------



## nickjuu (Nov 2, 2012)

Gracias por comentar y ayudarme y a yiroshi por la información, muy completa. comento las mediciones: en bias hay 0,6v, la tensión de la fuente es de ±46v. La única que me queda es que los transistores sean falsos los a1941 dicen toshiba y me salieron 10 pesos argentinos cada uno y el reemplazo 13 cada uno (c3181). Ah en salida hay 0v continuos. El térmico se lo cambie pero no tiene continuidad entre sus patas, tanto el viejo como el nuevo que le puse, igual el rele conecta.



Lo que si me olvide mencionar es que hay una resistencia de 1k 7w que le puse porque la que tenia era de 2w y calentaba muchisimo y la nueva también calienta mucho a que se deberá??


----------



## nickjuu (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola gente vuelvo a ver si me pueden seguir ayudando, hasta ahora cambie los transistores de salida y el problema persiste, la tensión en alterna es de 34v simétrico, los drivers o pre excitadores estan perfectos, la resistencia que baja el voltaje para la proteccion que es de 1k tenia de 3w (y yo le puse de 7w) calienta mucho, incide algo la proteccion en el sonido de la potencia?? revise y medi cada resistencia y cada transistor y no le encuentro la vuelta, por favor ayudaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 28, 2012)

Amigo nickjuu, tienes el diagrama?. Seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## nickjuu (Nov 28, 2012)

no Roberto lo busque por la web pero no figura !!


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 29, 2012)

¿Volviste a comprar los transistores en la misma tienda? puede que vuelvan a ser falsos, intenta encontrar una tienda o por internet, unos transistores originales.


----------



## nickjuu (Dic 10, 2012)

si lo compre en la misma tienda pero los probé en otro amplificador y funcionan de maravilla asique los transistores no son :S


----------



## nickjuu (Dic 12, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero nickjuuu, ese Mixer potenciado o consola amplificada tiene las Bias fijas con una resistencia de presicion ahi empiesa la odisea, en otro modelo si trae el Trimpot ya hiciste la prueba que te den los 0,6V?



yiroshi encontre que en las bias hay 1.2v  como puedo corregir esto las resistencias que estan presentes en donde va el trimpot una es de 510 Ω y la otra de 820 Ω y los transistores de salida estan frios no calientan y funcionan porque los probe con otro amplificador que podra ser ??cambie todooo excepto las resistencias pequeñas y las medí con el tester y miden lo que dicen medir
en la resistencias en emisor de .33 hay 0.2v


----------

